# New, with a unique project



## Curmudgeon (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm new here, but not to woodworking. I make custom duck calls and I am always looking for better, faster ways to make em. My current mission is to see if it's feasible to use an overarm pin router to cut the radius on a toneboard. The toneboard is the sound maker in a duck call and except for CNC the only tried and true method to cut the radious on one is to use a large, expensive, custom made jig. The jigs are hardened steel and can take the abuse of blades and files. I want to use a woodden block and an interchangable pattern jig to do this. Tone board jigs cost hundreds and once hardended, are fixed for life. If you need a new radius, you need a new jig. Also, when using a jig it's necessary to cut right up next to the jig and this is killer on blades of any type. Wish me luck, but I think it can be done.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Richard.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Richard and welcome to the router forum.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Could you make a jig and laminate the toneboards? Rather than cut them out of solid wood.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Richard. Hurry and get ten posts in so that you can post pictures which will make clear exactly what you're after. Simply post a few greetings and the ten posts will soon be reached.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Welcome aboard, I think they are planing a cash for Curmudgeon program so you and me will be fixed for life. LOL We are all standing buy to see this project. We have reintroduced wild turkeys to Long Island and the population has started to ovedr run the place. Soon there will be a hunting season.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Aug 18, 2009)

SORRY !
I got sent on a business meeting and had to set "Life" aside for a few days.
I have been able to make some progress today. I have taken an overarm pin holder (MLCS) and turned a pin down to 5/32. That is the radious of the rotozip bit I am using. I was able to machine an adapter to go from 1/2 OD to 5/32 ID to hold the bit in a full size router. I put a set screw in it to guarantee a safe hold. There is a small notch in a duck call tone board that is 3/16, thus the 5/32 bit. With a hardened jig the set up works well. However, I think in order to use a plate type patern jig, the router is going to need to be on top and the pin and patern jig on the table. I'll focus on getting my 10 post in ASAP and post up pics. I know this is all kind of hard to follow without pictures.
Sorry again about the post and run. More when I have it.


----------

